# 400 motor timing



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

what should the timing be in advance. When I have it at 10 degrees at idle, it goes to 48 degrees in advance. I now put the car at 2 degees at idle and when it is in advance it is at 42 degrees. Is that to much for a 400 with a mild cam? any advice would be helpful.
thanks matt


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Are you disconnecting the vacuum advance? With the vacuum disconnected 10 deg. at idle should be about right. Next rev. the engine with vacuum disconnected and check to see the max. advance reading. Depending on what springs are installed will dictate how high you will need to rev. the engine to achieve max. mechanical timing advance reading. The max. reading can occur from 2500-5000rpm depending on advance spring tension. The max. timing should be 32deg.-36deg. depending on comp. ratio and cam duration. If "ping" is present reduced timing may be required. It may be best to get your distributor set-up professionaly for proper advance curve for your cam etc.:cheers


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks bro!


----------

